# What's Everyone Knitting Now?



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm curious what others are knitting these days. Are you making something for yourself, like a cozy red sweater or a thoughtful Christmas gift? 

Personally, I am still working on my navy Aran knit vest (waistcoat) with more twist-stitch cheater cabling than I'll attempt next go-round. I love the pattern design. Variegated yarns intrigue me as they knit up and I found that a k2,p2 stocking cap works well with these yarns and the variety of color in one hank of yarn always holds my interest.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Working on some scarves for women, vests for girls, a man's beanie and sweater, basket weave baby blanket, boys' sweaters. Gave my sister's little grandsons a vest each.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Socks for the family for Christmas and hats for the LYS warming tree. On the back burner, is a shawl {WIP} and some wrist warmers [WIM] for me. :sm02:


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

6 babies due before the end of the year including twins just about to start 4th blanket definitely keeping me busy


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Working on a shawl for a dear friend. Her birthday was last week, but I know it will be a little late, but I think she will love it anyway. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Just finished a bright yellow child's jumper cables with 3 owls on the front & a grey cotton top with pretty rosebud pattern on the bottom & neckline for one of my daughters. Started a shark blanket for my youngest grandson & then will do a mermaid one for his younger sister. I love having a planned knitting list,otherwise I'm thinking, oh dear what can I do next!? ????


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

finishing up a small cowl from leftover of Caron Cakes..


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I also keep a list of things for my yarn stash to be interested in. It's almost like walking the pattern across a smattering of appropriate yarn choices, in all the colors of the rainbow, before getting a "vibe" about what yarn is calling out to the pattern. Or is that just me?


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Aran cardigan for friend's little boy. This will be a surprise.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Sukiesue said:


> Just finished a bright yellow child's jumper cables with 3 owls on the front & a grey cotton top with pretty rosebud pattern on the bottom & neckline for one of my daughters. Started a shark blanket for my youngest grandson & then will do a mermaid one for his younger sister. I love having a planned knitting list,otherwise I'm thinking, oh dear what can I do next!? ????


Mermaid blankets ???? I've been asked to "quickly" knit 3 adult ones for my daughters for xmas and it's ok because that's ALL they want lol


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Our Christmas fair is Dec2, so I have been finishing up dish cloths set, kids socks & slippers and winter hats. I posted a picture yesterday of the red hat ; now I am working on the green one.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

Twiddle muffs, twiddle muffs and more twiddle muffs. A friend and I have donated 400 so far this year and have requests for 45 more.


----------



## Jalsh (Aug 6, 2012)

Mermaid tail for my granddaughters b.d. October 19.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

MrsB said:


> I'm curious what others are knitting these days. Are you making something for yourself, like a cozy red sweater or a thoughtful Christmas gift?
> 
> Personally, I am still working on my navy Aran knit vest (waistcoat) with more twist-stitch cheater cabling than I'll attempt next go-round. I love the pattern design. Variegated yarns intrigue me as they knit up and I found that a k2,p2 stocking cap works well with these yarns and the variety of color in one hank of yarn always holds my interest.


Having just finished a mermaid blanket I am enjoying a quick knit.....two little hand puppets, a zebra and a panda, for my 14 month old grandson in New York.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

A Bandana cowl in beautiful black bulky yarn I bought from a KPer, for my son's 23rd birthday in the end of November. It's simple enough and I have good success with bulky yarn but I'm glad I started early. I'm a beginner and slow, and then last night I discovered a mistake several rows back and tried tinking back to it to fix it. He would never notice but I did and I'd really like to make this look good. Finally, I got back to it to resume, but then saw I didn't have the right numbers of stitches on that circular row and couldn't figure out why, so frogged the final rows--fortunately not too many. So, I started again this morning and am excited about making something that looks good! Doing that start really boosted my confidence and showed me how the stitch markers really helps me keep my place-- and how I shouldn't have assumed I could do this without a lifeline. After this, I will start some Christmas projects--mostly cowls and hats, I think, because then I'll have hope of finishing a few in time. Maybe two. Okay, maybe one more.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Christmas ornaments and gifts. With so many people down here in south Louisiana losing everything to the August floods I've started making ornament sets for them so they'll have something cheery for the holidays.


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

Cotton dishcloths that will go to a November's Christmas bazaar in TX. We just returned from a camping trip to Utah. I got about 7 done during DH's drive times & sitting around camp time; 5+ more done since back home.
There are mittens (WIP; one is 2/3 complete) for whoever, and I need a pair to replace mine that are worn out - before it gets to be winter. These are the priorities, but have oodles of ideas spinning in the Q.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> A Bandana cowl in beautiful black bulky yarn I bought from a KPer, for my son's 23rd birthday in the end of November. It's simple enough and I have good success with bulky yarn but I'm glad I started early. I'm a beginner and slow, and then last night I discovered a mistake several rows back and tried tinking back to it to fix it. He would never notice but I did and I'd really like to make this look good. Finally, I got back to it to resume, but then saw I didn't have the right numbers of stitches on that circular row and couldn't figure out why, so frogged the final rows--fortunately not too many. So, I started again this morning and am excited about making something that looks good! Doing that start really boosted my confidence and showed me how the stitch markers really helps me keep my place-- and how I shouldn't have assumed I could do this without a lifeline. After this, I will start some Christmas projects--mostly cowls and hats, I think, because then I'll have hope of finishing a few in time. Maybe two. Okay, maybe one more.


Try putting a lifeline in every few rows; then , if you make a mistake you only have to frog back to the previous lifeline. I use them for everything!


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

working on a sweater coat for me, and making plans for chemo hats.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have not done much knitting recently as we are clearing out our caravan and also cleaning out a lot of 'stuff' from our home.
I am knitting baby clothes when I do pick up the needles but I have not made too many little cardigans but will do more after we find out the sex of the new baby that is due any day.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have a scarf I am knitting with sock yarn. And a top down cardigan, making it up as I go along, using Caron Simply Soft. And don't forget the cross stitch!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

bevvyreay said:


> Mermaid blankets ???? I've been asked to "quickly" knit 3 adult ones for my daughters for xmas and it's ok because that's ALL they want lol


Lol! You'd better get going!


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> Lol! You'd better get going!


???? I've said they'll probably forget that they are wearing them and do themselves a mischief


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm knitting a sleeping bag an have done 2 scarfs a hat then fingerless glove an mittens an more hats an possibly slippers? Hope get them all done but Christmas......


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Working on a sweater for me and a scarf using slip stitch patterns. Just finished an afghan for Christmas present but need to start the others


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

I've just finished knitting a Teddy Bear.
The head & body are stuffed and I'm now ready to finish filling the limbs before sewing up.

I've made the graduation robe and hat to go with it, and will add the ears when I see where the cap will sit.
My daughter graduates next year and it will be a surprise gift for her.

Teddy pattern - http://www.knitateddy.com/bear.html
Graduation Robe - http://www.knitateddy.com/graduationrobes.html


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm just finishing up the second of two scarves in the shape of angel wings, which will be Christmas presents.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/be-my-angel

Then I will swing into making a patchwork scarf with fringe out of Shawl in a Ball yarn in Healing Teal. The one in the photo was out of a different yarn, Sirdar Baby Crofter.

https://www.craftsy.com/knitting/supplies/lion-brand-shawl-in-a-ball-yarn/61025

I have a Christmas stocking I'm making on commission which is up to the point where it needs the top of it to be blocked. I'll block it and finish the foot of it sandwiched between the other two projects.


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

MrsB said:


> I'm curious what others are knitting these days. Are you making something for yourself, like a cozy red sweater or a thoughtful Christmas gift?
> 
> Personally, I am still working on my navy Aran knit vest (waistcoat) with more twist-stitch cheater cabling than I'll attempt next go-round. I love the pattern design. Variegated yarns intrigue me as they knit up and I found that a k2,p2 stocking cap works well with these yarns and the variety of color in one hank of yarn always holds my interest.


I am working on a entrelac scarf and also a crochet scarf. I carry one with me and one stays home to do there.


----------



## Carre (Aug 24, 2015)

I am knitting pullover vests for my grandchildren, blankets for a charity (last year we made lap blankets, there were requests for larger ones that could be wrapped around the shoulders so we are making small afghans), and waiting in a basket is a shawl I am making for myself.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Just finished a prayer shawl for my cousin. Now I'm knitting a baby blanket for my first Great-Grandchild due Jan 24th. The shower is Nov. 5th. So I've been knitting every chance I get. Hoping to have it done by the end of next week. My hands aren't what they used to be.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I've got several projects going: I am knitting four scarves for a birthday and Christmas presents, a child's mermaid's tail, and those All-in-ones (that have been popular on KP) for a crisis pregnancy center. So many projects; so little time!!


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

Oh boy, here goes. A very complex sweater coat, a great American Aran afghan, a scarf, and a lace shawl. In my defense, I have finished two pairs of socks and a hat in the last week.


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

On what size needles? I am ashamed to say that I have several projects in process. I am somewhat organized that when I have gotten bored I put pattern and all yarn in a zip lock and have gone back and worked on them again. I always have one in the car so I can work on it while hubby is in the Harbor Freight Store.


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

I've just finished knitting a Staffie from the pattern sold for Battersea Dogs Home but haven't sewn him up yet. I'm trying to make him look as much like our own Staffie as possible as he's s surprise for my husband's birthday. I also started knitting the Christmas Elf from the kit by Linnypin.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi All,


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi All,
Please, Please, Please could someone give me a link to a "easy" knitted/crochet mermaid blanket. I've looked. I like to do a pattern that someone has done. Is that understandable? This would be for an adult


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry didn't finish.
Hope everyone has a great day.

Thanks


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I am knitting the second construction style sock for my dil birthday, last week! But i don't see her until next week, so i am ok, should be finished!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

I am knitting socks for me. Two at a time cuff down. Love this method. Also first time I am doing a pattern on the fronts instead of plain vanilla. I have a baby hat in the works. Had to rip back. Learned I can pick up live stitches and get them on the needles again. Also have a corner to corner crochet baby afghan in the works. New baby in February. Always fun to see what others are doing.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have 4 babies due in the next few months, so I'm busy with baby gifts. I need to start Christmas gifts this week!I always make the kids in my class an ornament, so I need to get moving!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Working on a Tree of life baby blanket.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

An alpaca pullover for myself, some wild socks for my son and pneumonia vests for charity.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

Fall finally arrived Friday evening so I may pick up the sweater I started last winter then set aside during our summer. I blocked 2 wraps yesterday & made tassels for a friend's shawl I finished last week. Right after I bound that off I started Architexture scarf from my Craftsy kit, but since I was with my motorcycle sisters at the beach I only did the beginning rows. The next parts are too complicated to work on while talking & telling tall tales. I hope to work on it today, but the riding weather is beautiful now & that's calling loudly. Plus I only lack 850 miles (1368 km) to make 10,000 miles (16093 km) this year (our group's challenge) & our year ends Oct 31 so I'd better get busy!


----------



## PAR (Jan 29, 2011)

I started a beautiful shawl pattern recently. But I kept making mistakes, frogging, making mistakes, frogging. So I thought I should start something a bit easier to have a break. So what did I start? Another shawl! However I guess I'm doing better because no frogging necessary yet & im 2/3 done. Oh happy day! Originally I wanted these shawls as gifts to my two sisters but not so sure now. The second one could go but the first one, still sitting there in a heap, may never leave my house. We shall see. 
Happy knitting everyone. Even with all the "do-overs" I still love to knit. It's the journey.


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

Snowmen tea cosies and a fine lace cowl.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

A sweater for myself and mittens and hats for a rescue mission.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I have just finished a sweater for a friend for Christmas and have put aside most everything else to work on wash clothes that will go in the shoe boxes that our church will be filling in November. Last year we filled about 100 so that is a lot of wash clothes needed.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Timberline, a cable-intense, worsted sweater for my hubby who is just the best. and Architexture fingering scarf for my cousin's husband who planned and made all the arrangements for our trip to Vietnam last February.


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

A basket weave baby blanket, childs Azel Pullover and hat.


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

I found some marvelous silky mohair made from kids (baby goats) fur. It knits up into beautiful, lacey scarves
when used with 8,9 or 10 mm needles and just 20 - 30 sts. Just takes 25grams of wool.
Have done 12 so far for all my friends who live in the northern climes, Christmas gifts.
Jules


----------



## GogoJules (Aug 27, 2012)

found some marvelous soft mohair (from baby goats) in gorgeous colours.
Have knitted 12 scarves as Christmas gifts for my friends living in the northern
hemisphere. They turn out beautifully lacey if knitted on size 8, 9 or 10 mm needles.
Just 20 - 30 stitches, so go quickly and look really good. A fun project.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Just finished a round baby shawl, last night and tonight have been helping Mum put buttons and ribbon into baby sets that she has knitted and crochet over the years. My next project is a pair of Drops red slippers for my DIL ( I'm doing them in a variegated wool), after that I will finish off a metallic gold top for myself that I started last year and then knit myself another summer top in blue and gold cotton.


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

4 double knit hats, Darth Vader, Storm Trooper, Space Invaders, and a Shark.
Then a double knit scarf that my GD drew on knitting graph paper.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Working on a large baby blanket in a chevron pattern for a friend's new grandson. Decided I didn't want "baby blue" and went with a gray denim look. Looks masculine, and he can use it for a while.


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

A poncho for me. I am making up the pattern as I go. I bought some baby alpaca on sale but didn't have enough for the pattern I had so added a variegated and another solid. The colours look very nice together so here's hoping that the finished product looks good. It has filled the needles so it's hard to see how the shape is working out.


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm making a number of different things: Trying out some of Herbert Nieblings patterns in #10 crochet cotton on 2 1/2mm needles.
For a change of pace, started a Cowichan style cardigan for our grandson-in-law. (Christmas present).
Finished one brioche scarf for a cousing, working on a second one for her husband (anytime present).
And as always, have some socks partially done (anytime present for myself).


----------



## grannybird4 (Feb 1, 2015)

A shawl from the Caron cakes and a blanket to donate.


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Socks for Christmas and the ongoing baby blankets my knitting group gives to the hospital


----------



## blake5195 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hmmm, I have to finish a scarf for a girlfriend, I've nearly completed a pair of booties, I have another pair half finished and I have ideas for a couple of scarves for gifts. Do ideas count? I located a partial crocheted blanket at a yard sale but I don't have more of the same yarn so I don't know what I'll do with it. I guess I have more ideas than actual projects going right now!!!


----------



## blake5195 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yes, me too!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

Our knitting group makes comfort shawls. I'm working one one with leftovers from Caron Cakes. Also making a lapghan, as guys generally won't use shawls and they need comfort, too. Also working on a sweater for me, with only the sleeves left. It's a k2,p2 pattern and I don't like how the increases look in the round, so I keep putting it in timeout. I may try doing them flat, since I don't mind seaming, and see how the increases look then. My daughter has requested an Azul for herself and my 18 month old gd. The collar looks uncomfortable to me. Has anyone made and worn one?


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

I have 3 WIP 1. Downton Abby hat 2. Julie Williams male elephant. 3. Linen lace top. All Christmas gifts


----------



## Pat lamb (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm doing hats for kids to donate to a few of the schools. Will post a picture in a few days


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Aran sweater for myself


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Currently I'm working on a sweater for myself. I chose this top down, seamless pattern from Drops as it is a quick sweater to knit. By the way, if anyone wants to try a Drops pattern, this one is very straightforward and easy. Next is a cardigan for my adult niece and a hooded poncho for my g-niece. They both want their items "yesterday", so I'm going to have to do them simultaneously to avoid any sulking. ð

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=7663&cid=19


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm working on caps and scarves


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, I also have a pair of knitted pants to finish for my youngest granddaughter. She loves knitted pants, and I love knitting them with CoBaSi yarn. I just replenished my stash with yarn from 88 Stitches (Langley, BC) sale. I so appreciate getting the yarn for 50% off!


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I just finished a skating dress and hat for an American Girl doll (granddaughter's birthday) and a lovely hat from Malabrigo Worsted that will be a Christmas gift. Still have a few more hats to get done for Christmas.


----------



## kpa1b2 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm working on a pair of fingerless mitts for myself. I only do 1 project at a time.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Just finished and blocked a scarf for a granddaughter. I have a afghan, a seaman's hat and a couple of ufos I dug out that I am currently working on.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Still knitting that diagonal sock yarn scarf.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Making an afaghan for a friend - just because.


----------



## Julie's Mom (Feb 22, 2015)

Size 4 poncho in Mary Maxim Lollipop yarn. Most of it is an ever increasing circle. This is first of the for my twin GDs.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

Dish cloths and Christmas stockings


----------



## BessKuzma (Jul 11, 2016)

I finished a pale purple/grey stole for me yesterday and cast on 362 stitches for another stole with the same pattern knit horizontally rather than vertically, like the first one. Interesting experiment because I love the stitch pattern - a curvy leaf design but I don't know its name, and I get tired of turning the needles so often with a vertical stole or scarf. Same yarn - wool/silk Nashua Isabella in a rust shade. I'm also working on a ribbon yarn stole and a ladder yarn stole, very simple, both for friends, a red/purple variegated afghan for my own family of Fable, a cotton/silk blend, from Artful Yarns, a dark teal merino stole for another friend as a present for her birthday in March, and I'm going to stop there, though I have a few more projects I'm also working on. (Oh, that I'm even confessing this much) I rotate between them and never get bored!


----------



## Donalda (Aug 31, 2011)

Working on a summer top.  Should be finished by next summer.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Doing some hats to donate to SIL's Cancer treatment center. Finishing dishcloth blocks-varying patterns-for afghan for Son for Christmas, then Santa Claus hats for Daughter and Grandson, then finish beaded shawl for SIL, then maybe some socks (first time) all for Christmas presents, and if time left some fingerless mitts for Granddaughters. Busy time of year .............


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

A baby blanket, Old Shale, for my dog's groomer, a sleeveless hoodie for my grandson, a bedspread for my DH, and a Gradient afghan for my son. Oh, yes, a Summer Leaves afghan for my niece. The big projects are ongoing, the spread for several years. The baby blanket is the priority since the baby will be here soon.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am finishing a baby blanket and getting ready to work on Christmas gifts.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

I've been ACTIVELY working on a mermaid tail for G#1, an ice cream snug sack for GD #3 (a mermaid tail ready to start for GD #2), a pair of socks for my son (their dad), a skull "illusion" scarf, and I just got "squirreled" by a super cute block sweater for a child (no one in particular, just too cute not to make). 

In the WIP bag are a baby blanket, tree of life full size afghan, DROPS sweater for me, and a double knit cowl. And twiddle muffs - always twiddle muffs.

In my dreams are way too many to list.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Cardigan for DIL's Christmas gift.
When finished I will make hats for my 'boys' and mittens for GD.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

romagica said:


> I've been ACTIVELY working on a mermaid tail for G#1, an ice cream snug sack for GD #3 (a mermaid tail ready to start for GD #2), a pair of socks for my son (their dad), a skull "illusion" scarf, and I just got "squirreled" by a super cute block sweater for a child (no one in particular, just too cute not to make).
> 
> In the WIP bag are a baby blanket, tree of life full size afghan, DROPS sweater for me, and a double knit cowl. And twiddle muffs - always twiddle muffs.
> 
> In my dreams are way too many to list.


I'm really looking forward to seeing these finished. (No pressure, lol).


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Cable knit hat from Yarnspirations. It's too hot to knit anything larger.


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm knitting a test adult skirt. Also a girl's hat for charity. Next up will be two In Threes sweaters for my granddaughters. Interspersed with more hats for charity.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Scrubby;s for Holiday gifts
I can get 2 large and 2 small from each ball if scrubby yarn,
Just have a few more to finish and this project is done !

I use mine in the shower and also have a set for the kitchen.


----------



## suzrobbins (Aug 20, 2016)

Just finished a age of brass and steam shawl for a Caron cakes. Going to start sweaters for grandchildren for Christmas this year. Starboard by Alice Plummer.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Making the 'Wedding Peacock" shawl by Mmario knits, with my home spun, in jewel tone colors.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Still knitting on the poncho I started last month... Ripped back my mitts and finished my hat... Starting nothing new yet... Though I'm thinking of hand puppets for the grandbaby...


----------



## jscushy (Mar 8, 2016)

A small shawl/scarf with Sworafski crystals for my big sis using Rowan Kisdsilk Haze. Already frogged the whole thing twice but this time I WILL use lifelines.This is a very fine mohair and silk blend and extremly hard to tink as it is a fine lace pattern I hope to get it right this time


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

crocheting the Think Pink readers shawl as it is breast cancer month. I will donate it to a home where cancer patients can live while receiving treatment.
Hopefully it will give a wonderful lady a small pleasure.


----------



## Retiredhoosier (Mar 12, 2011)

Fingerless gloves for Christmas gift...have the matching hat finished! Am also making quilted tote bags....jumping


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Mittens are my obsession at the moment. Just learning to read the patterns/charts and get those thumbs right.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Impressed with the projects going on.
I am still just knitting to use up large portion my my stash.

Just finished an oversized afghan for my husband.
I am actively knitting a scarf with a lace pattern, in wool, that I put down 5 years ago. With all the lace knitting I have done this project will just move along more quickly now. Also make another long scarf using three different yarns that I then braid together (knit border..then split into three separate lengths, then knit them together with border) and a small shawl. All doing in the effort to use up what I have. 
When I am done with one of them I will make a cat and ball hat I saw here the other day.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Working on barbie clothes,to sell in cancer research shop.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

blake5195 said:


> Hmmm, I have to finish a scarf for a girlfriend, I've nearly completed a pair of booties, I have another pair half finished and I have ideas for a couple of scarves for gifts. Do ideas count? I located a partial crocheted blanket at a yard sale but I don't have more of the same yarn so I don't know what I'll do with it. I guess I have more ideas than actual projects going right now!!!


Yes they do; they are called WIMs = works in mind. Such an apt acronym don't you think? I count mine if I know what pattern, what yarn and who gets it, even though they can change! :sm09:


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm knitting a vest with cables on each front side.I did goof up a bit when I didn't "continue in pattern" as instructed.Just went on knitting away.
Did remember to put in a lifeline.


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

Knitting a cowl/snood for myself, and continue to knit baby hats and booties for Newborns in need charity.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

MrsB said:


> I'm curious what others are knitting these days. Are you making something for yourself, like a cozy red sweater or a thoughtful Christmas gift?
> 
> Personally, I am still working on my navy Aran knit vest (waistcoat) with more twist-stitch cheater cabling than I'll attempt next go-round. I love the pattern design. Variegated yarns intrigue me as they knit up and I found that a k2,p2 stocking cap works well with these yarns and the variety of color in one hank of yarn always holds my interest.


Working on a scarf made from linen/cotton (never again!) and then MUST get started on new wool socks. :sm16:


----------



## ballerina (Feb 8, 2016)

Just keep knitting my little baby hats various lsizes. Would like to knit something for my self but not yet. Just turned in another 25.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

By the number of replies you are getting I see that so many of us are knitting faster than ever! I am currently making childrens' toys, a shawl for a relative, knitted lampshade for me, doorstop for me, afghsn for my son, dishtowels and cloths for gifts. Whew


----------



## BlueRose (Jul 23, 2012)

ballerina said:


> Just keep knitting my little baby hats various lsizes. Would like to knit something for my self but not yet. Just turned in another 25.


That is great I too knit baby hats for the newborns. I live in Florida.


----------



## Nanie (Jan 17, 2012)

Cute puppets.????


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I guess it's time to knit for Christmas.


----------



## whiteeyore (Apr 2, 2011)

Taking a break today but tomorrow is starting so I have another craft show first Saturday of December hopefully this is a better fair


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

How fun to read about all the projects. Very timely that I saw this as it gave me some ideas. I was feeling discouraged this morning as one adult member of my family told me recently that she really doesn't like to wear hand-knitted things. I had asked her to choose a pattern and yarn for something she would like that I could make her. Then I started wondering if there are lots of people like her out there and thought maybe I should switch to making afghans that take a long time. From projects here I got the idea of doing socks and maybe people would be more likely to be willing to wear them (at least as slippers!) Then there are always various shawls people donate to organizations and churches. 

I am not an unskilled knitter and I think my projects usually turn out looking nice. My husband used to like to wear the sweaters I made for him (I originally learned to knit from a book when we were dating and I wanted to make him a gift sweater--and that was about 1968). I guess I could ask him if he would like another sweater. Or something for myself. Anyway I am glad this topic popped up her today.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

A black cabled sweater, argh! Why why?


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

Forgot to even mention what I am working on now when I got distracted above. I am still working on the hooded jacket/cardigan for my 5-yr-old granddaughter. (I posted about it here with a photo asking if you all thought I should do a zipper or use buttons). I also have a couple of hats I finished a while ago for husband's sister. They are simple. However, when they were done they seemed a little loose on the head so I have been planning to sew in a few rounds (hidden) of string-like elastic.


----------



## KathyG1000 (Nov 9, 2015)

Charity mittens and hats.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Capva said:


> Hi All,
> Please, Please, Please could someone give me a link to a "easy" knitted/crochet mermaid blanket. I've looked. I like to do a pattern that someone has done. Is that understandable? This would be for an adult


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mermaid-tail-afghan
I have made 5 of these


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hats for everyone for Christmas. Just need to make the Pom-poms for the two alpaca hats, am working on a ,armed black and white alpaca hat for hubby. I found this at a fiber fair a couple of weeks ago. Stated on batsman hats for the boys, but frogged that attempt as the yarn was too heavy. I'm just waiting on lighter-weight yarn to arrive.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

A beautiful green scarf for me!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Aunty M said:


> Currently I'm working on a sweater for myself. I chose this top down, seamless pattern from Drops as it is a quick sweater to knit. By the way, if anyone wants to try a Drops pattern, this one is very straightforward and easy. Next is a cardigan for my adult niece and a hooded poncho for my g-niece. They both want their items "yesterday", so I'm going to have to do them simultaneously to avoid any sulking. ð
> 
> http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=7663&cid=19


Thanks aunty M I saved that pattern!


----------



## yvonne47 (Jun 11, 2016)

Actually crocheting myself my first garment. A lovely vest!


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Needle felting eyes on Santa mittens, keyhole scarf (little carry around project) for neighbor who saw one I made and said, "oooooo so soft." She doesn't do Christmas, so she will get it for Thanksgiving. I am putting the ribbing on my shrugolero (my own design), have first 2 rows done on my Knit Swirl sweater, made 3 samples of Navaho crochet pattern for my husband to decide which he likes best (doesn't like the green "pop" row so I have him thinking about a nice gold instead), and have to projects rolling around in my head; a toe cover for my cast and one of those little comfort dolls, but done as a Santa. And, of course, I have all of the Christmas Gifts I have made to post on KP, but keep putting it off.


----------



## xxjanexx (May 1, 2012)

A baby Christmas coat...just started today????


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm better than half done with a little yellow baby jacket for DD#1's niece who's due in Dec. Also a pr of socks for myself. Then a slouchy cap for a friend. Then I can start Christmas stuff, all small.


----------



## anberth2003 (Jul 25, 2016)

Everyone sounds so busy...it's so nice to see everyone enjoying their work. I am doing a dish cloth on a heart pattern...hopefully I finish soon!! This my third time...I keep losing stitches somewhere


----------



## Susan Spencer (Dec 23, 2013)

Just this past week, I went through all of my project bags looking for my "hand-eze" gloves (the weather has been see-sawing between hot and cold, and my hands were sore!) and discovered several UFOs and a couple of HSYs (but only one glove.) I ended up casting on for three sweaters, a shawl, and two pairs of socks, as well as making a little progress on a lacy cowl, another cardigan, and a mobius cowl. Good times!


----------



## bowler (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm knitting an Aran jumper for my daughter's Christmas, because it is complicated I don't take it to my knitting group as we chat a lot and I really have to concentrate but instead I have been taking a WIP every week and finishing it off. This is working out fine for me.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm on the tail-end of 3 pair's of socks, 1 pair is long enough now to cast of the other 2 pair's only have 3-4 inches to finish.....i'm still waiting for my knit picks order which hasn't updated since the 22 Sep (waiting on a reply from them) I have yarn for several xmas gifts in that order...I guess why I wait I will finish several small item's, and sort through my stash


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I am making socks for my daughter in Michigan out of Greenbay Packers green and gold striping yarn that I got from http://simplysockyarn.com They are turning out to be quite pretty. I have 2 grandsons there also and got Greenbay Packers fleece so I can make them the blankets that have the fringe. So far having fun knitting the socks.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I have one blanket on circular needles. Two on my looms. I'm crocheting one. And crocheting hats all but one blanket for charity.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm knitting the Little Shepherdess shawl in royal purple acrylic fingering yarn. Not crazy about acrylic, but it's for a friend who cannot use wool. ????. I've made this shawl several times with merino/silk blend. Lovely.


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

I just finished a pair of dragon scale fingerless mitts for a friend, now working on the flip flop slippers for another lady and also working on a shark blanket for my grandson.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I am beginning an easy shawlette with Sirdar Crofts dk (in shades of green, grey and purple).


----------



## Wobble (Aug 25, 2015)

This is the first time that I have replied - I read the posts almost everyday. I find so much useful information that all of you share. Right now I am knitting three cowls with Malabrigo sock yarn - the same pattern that I am changing a little each time. This yarn is so soft - colors are beautiful. After reading the post last week about Planned Pooling (new to me) I watched the video from the link that was so kindly posted - now I have two scarfs going with crochet. I also am finishing up the Hot Oatmeal shawl kit from Crafty (turned out beautiful) and working on another intricate lace scarf. Thanks for all the great topics and even better answers.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Peggan said:


> How fun to read about all the projects. Very timely that I saw this as it gave me some ideas. I was feeling discouraged this morning as one adult member of my family told me recently that she really doesn't like to wear hand-knitted things. I had asked her to choose a pattern and yarn for something she would like that I could make her. Then I started wondering if there are lots of people like her out there and thought maybe I should switch to making afghans that take a long time. From projects here I got the idea of doing socks and maybe people would be more likely to be willing to wear them (at least as slippers!) Then there are always various shawls people donate to organizations and churches.
> 
> I am not an unskilled knitter and I think my projects usually turn out looking nice. My husband used to like to wear the sweaters I made for him (I originally learned to knit from a book when we were dating and I wanted to make him a gift sweater--and that was about 1968). I guess I could ask him if he would like another sweater. Or something for myself. Anyway I am glad this topic popped up her today.


There are a lot of people out there who don't appreciate hand knits but luckily there's far more that do just knit for them????


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just finishing the fifth "pumpkin hat" pattern I found online from:

simplejill.com

These are a breeze to make and comes in sizes, newborn, baby, toddler, and child. I have made all sizes so far. Try them!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I think I have about 2 more weeks to go until I finish a huge (for me) poncho project with lots of intricate cables and a texture pattern in a fine yarn. That's too big to take around with me, so I have had a couple of small projects on the needles for knitting on the go. Two of those are on the blocking mats right now: a pink and brown color gradient cowl for me and a cache coure (sp?--heart warmer) in infant size to donate for a charity auction this month. During this evening's GD's gymnastics meet, I hope to finish a cowl for my step daughter's Christmas present. Then I'll be on to a baby jacket for my niece's nipper-to-be.


----------



## ladybugz777 (Apr 17, 2011)

I finished a mermaid lapghan for my Granddaughter's Christmas. Now I'm sewing on all the shell shaped sequins. It will be so nice once it's done!


----------



## pianovicki (Oct 2, 2012)

I've finally started on my Cakes project...the "new shale" scarf pattern on Ravelry. Took me awhile to decide on a pattern; I like how it's turning out. Also finishing crochet "boho" crochet purses and wristlets for a craft fair at the end of the month. Wish I'd done sooner as they are all "summerish" colors. A note to Peggan... don't knit anything for anyone who dosen't appreciate handmade! Just don't!!! Life's too short!!


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

At the moment I'm working on 2 shawls, a cowl & a matching hat...but I also have socks on needles too - for the last 6 months.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

A Blue Summer cardigan for myself. Then I will make some Summer tops for myself.
I know this sounds selfish but I have been knitting a lot of baby clothes for my Grandson's
first child.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

I just joined a prayer shawl group in my church so I'm knitting my first one in Lion Brand Homespun yarn in Mimosa. Didn't like it after I started because I don't like the orange color, but after I got a few inches and I realized it's striping up nicely I like much better. I'm thinking the lady I'm making it for will like it. I know she will be excited that I cared enough to make it for her. I'm halfway done with a baby blanket I do for the local hospital newborns. Then I need to try making a toe up sock for myself. I've only done the top down until now and I have some nice yarn from Brown's Sheep I want to work up and I want to use all of it before I get more. Then I have to remember how I crocheted granny squares together so I can finish that baby blanket up for the hospital before I start another one. My toddler grandsons are moving with their parents to Sicily next month for a year so I have plenty of time to knit some things for them for Christmas 2017.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Making mini blanket buddies for the craft fair. Last year I sold all I had, so hope to make more this year.. Also working on a scrap sock yarn blanket (this will an all winter project)


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm knitting a baby blanket for my niece. Pattern is Bubble Stitch Baby Blanket. Just look at the ends that will have to be woven in!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

A bias knit lacy scarf for a friend who is unable to knit anymore. Also a pair of socks for someone... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

grammacat said:


> Making mini blanket buddies for the craft fair. Last year I sold all I had, so hope to make more this year.. Also working on a scrap sock yarn blanket (this will an all winter project)


What are mini blanket buddies? Sound interesting.


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Have been knitting hats and mitt sets and now slippers for the women's shelter across the road from our apartment. Still have hats, mitts and cowls to knit for my grandsons for Christmas. Also knitting mitts for my DIL, and cowls for my DD and myself. DD is knitting dish cloths out of scrubby yarn for various relatives.


----------



## ks01522 (Apr 15, 2015)

Just finished a baby blanket for a friend who is due next month. Also working on an Icelandic sweater which is almost complete. I started this a couple of years ago but have had 2 hand surgeries and finally getting back to the sweater. Have a vest and another baby blanket to get done as well. Good thing I recently retired!!


----------



## TinksMom (Mar 29, 2015)

Knit socks for my daughter, crocheted blanket for husband, prayer shawl for church, sock yarn shawl & mohair cowl. Now need to get them done.


----------



## RetiredPacaMama (May 2, 2016)

I'm knitting the Miss Grace Shawl for myself using some of my alpaca yarn. The pattern has been lots of fun but still have a way to go. Hope to put a picture on KP when finally get time to finish it.


----------



## Jenifee (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm working on a black Angora scarf with tiny sequins. Didn't think about how hard it is to see the black yarn while knitting.


----------



## craftynanababs (Sep 8, 2016)

Finishing my first entrelac afghan. That was exciting! Waiting on yarn to knit my husband a tweed vest for when the weather cools down. Blocking a LA Dodgers afghan made for a friends' stepfather for Christmas. Literally dozens of patterns to choose for next project!!


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

redkat said:


> I'm knitting a baby blanket for my niece. Pattern is Bubble Stitch Baby Blanket. Just look at the ends that will have to be woven in!


I have done some afghans with lots of ends to finish off too. I found if I stop every now and then and do a few rows worth, by the time I am done, it isn't such a big chore. Yours looks very pretty!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Wobble said:


> This is the first time that I have replied - I read the posts almost everyday. I find so much useful information that all of you share. Right now I am knitting three cowls with Malabrigo sock yarn - the same pattern that I am changing a little each time. This yarn is so soft - colors are beautiful. After reading the post last week about Planned Pooling (new to me) I watched the video from the link that was so kindly posted - now I have two scarfs going with crochet. I also am finishing up the Hot Oatmeal shawl kit from Crafty (turned out beautiful) and working on another intricate lace scarf. Thanks for all the great topics and even better answers.


Good for you, it sounds like you could contribute a lot. Think of this forum as a conversation - some days I have a lot to say and others not so much. but I do find when I comment, then i become more interested in the seeing the topic and what others have to say. I have yet to use any Malabrigo yarn - though it's certainly on my wish list. My LYS carries it - it is so beautiful, I'm sure a skein or to is going to fall into my knitting bag one of these weeks! :sm01:


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

bevvyreay said:


> 6 babies due before the end of the year including twins just about to start 4th blanket definitely keeping me busy


Boy you truly are going to be really busy.
Moonieboy


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

MrsB said:


> I also keep a list of things for my yarn stash to be interested in. It's almost like walking the pattern across a smattering of appropriate yarn choices, in all the colors of the rainbow, before getting a "vibe" about what yarn is calling out to the pattern. Or is that just me?


Mrs B. It is not just you. I do the same thing.
Moonieboy


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

moke said:


> A black cabled sweater, argh! Why why?


I'm glad it's you and not me! Stay strong, it'll look fantastic. :sm01:


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Thanks aunty M I saved that pattern!


I'm glad you like it. :sm01:


----------



## frances sullivan (Aug 10, 2016)

I make baby hats for the hospital and hats for the Warriors. That is my thing,yarn all round mr. Frances Sullivan


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

martyr said:


> Good for you, it sounds like you could contribute a lot. Think of this forum as a conversation - some days I have a lot to say and others not so much. but I do find when I comment, then i become more interested in the seeing the topic and what others have to say. I have yet to use any Malabrigo yarn - though it's certainly on my wish list. My LYS carries it - it is so beautiful, I'm sure a skein or to is going to fall into my knitting bag one of these weeks! :sm01:


I absolutely agree and every conversation needs a listener, I post regularly and rarely lol but I learn so much and often when I have something to add someone else says it so much better than I could and that's good too


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

moonieboy said:


> Boy you truly are going to be really busy.
> Moonieboy


I most certainly am moonieboy. I'm currently on holiday and making the most of being able to knit in the sun. Yesterday I made 2 beanies for the grands 1 more to do and then back to the blankets ????


----------



## mothermartha (Mar 1, 2011)

What exactly are these yarn "cakes'?


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

Neither tinking OR frogging Kidsilk is easy! After knitting a wrap with it I vowed never again but I have broken my vow LOL.


----------



## TinaS (Aug 21, 2014)

I am attempting my first double knit. It is the Jack Skellington hat. So far so good. She is going to love it.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-sided-jack-skellington-hat-w--earflaps


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

little security blankets for babies. Type blanket buddies in the search. There are many posts with pics. Click on the one entitled I am so excited I finished.... to see picture or you could messsage designer, rainbo. She is on KP.


Kansas g-ma said:


> What are mini blanket buddies? Sound interesting.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

jscushy....please post pic when shawl is done, cannot wait to see how the crystals turn out in the pattern !


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

I have it easy! Some friends asked for dish clothes and towels so I am working on those. Also a shawl for a friend. Have put a couple things for my self on hold to get these done and then I can relax.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Socks for my second oldest sister, and a repeat sweater for my oldest sister.
Also stump covers for out vets.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

grammacat said:


> little security blankets for babies. Type blanket buddies in the search. There are many posts with pics. Click on the one entitled I am so excited I finished.... to see picture or you could messsage designer, rainbo. She is on KP.


Oh, gee, I forgot they were called that-- made one for GGS several months back. TY for the update.


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

I am knitting two sweaters. One is a difficult (for me) ski sweater for DH made out of Patons Classic Wool Worsted, and also a pullover with some Lionbrand Homespun. The Homespun one is made out of the Rococo color. I am knitting it because a friend once said that she made a pullover with it also, and that it was her favorite pullover. So I was intrigued---and am now knitting with it.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

mothermartha said:


> What exactly are these yarn "cakes'?


It is a new yarn by Carron; it's rolled in a cake like skein rather in the more traditional skeins. It's nice yarn; 5 colorways in each skein, 80%acrylic ,20% wool. Mine is all stretched out of it's original shape- doesn't look like a cake anymore!


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

Always the ubiquitous blankets as WsIP, three baby jackets (one each for the new babies at church), the scarf that sits patiently till I occasionally do another two or three rows, the - what would you call it, a short dress to wear over trousers, I suppose - that is so heavy that I need a table to work at so it's still sitting there, the cushion cover that has been on the needles for 3 or 4 years now, 1898 hat band to cover the ears on cold days, and the vest I need to do for next Winter, still not started - waiting for something to be finished, to make room!! To say nothing of the things I want to try - enteric, infinity scarf, and goodness knows what else. 

Never boring, anyway!


----------



## Gramga (Apr 6, 2016)

A rainbow wraparound for my sister. A baby blanket. Minecraft hats for my nephews. Shrugs for my sister and niece.


----------

